# FS: Akios 656 CTM



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Selling for a friend in Avon. Brand New without box
Never cast or Used $159 Shipped plus PayPal fees if applicable. This reel retails for $199 and sales tax


----------



## Cjjack (Oct 26, 2021)

How much is the paypal fee and what line is on the reel?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Cjjack said:


> How much is the paypal fee and what line is on the reel?
> PayPal fees are 3% as far as the line.. if I had to guess.. Sufix Tritanium 14#


PayPal fees are 3% as far as the line.. if I had to guess.. Sufix Tritanium 14#

PayPal fees apply to people who don't feel comfortable sending their funds "Friends and Family" which Is fully understandable since you don't know me so that it protects you should your package not show up.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

DaBig2na said:


> Selling for a friend in Avon. Brand New without box
> Never cast or Used $159 Shipped plus PayPal fees if applicable. This reel retails for $199 and sales tax


Dang, "Big Spenders" fundsalow at the moment ... or I'd be on it. Still lookin hard at Bob's lefty at 125 but just can't pull the trigger right now. Very tempting tho. I'm gonna keep an eye on this one, If I can get 2 quarts sold real quick ......... hmmmmm


----------



## dboyd351 (Mar 25, 2021)

2 quarts of what???

Sorry, just had to ask.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

dboyd351 said:


> 2 quarts of what???
> 
> Sorry, just had to ask.


At the rate its rising, gasoline that I purchased before the election


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

2 QUARTS of gas


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Are you saying that you purchased gasoline when it was low and now sell it by the quart? Sorry but i should be fishing so im out of sorts but between quarts of gas and the other thread showing the research paper of different fish species of the east coast i dont kno even kno what to say so say nothing tie some rigs get the wind to calm down lilbit


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Harrymanz said:


> Are you saying that you purchased gasoline when it was low and now sell it by the quart? Sorry but i should be fishing so im out of sorts but between quarts of gas and the other thread showing the research paper of different fish species of the east coast i dont kno even kno what to say so say nothing tie some rigs get the wind to calm down lilbit





dboyd351 said:


> 2 quarts of what???
> 
> Sorry, just had to ask.


Originally, I meant 2 qts. of some very special highly refined mountain spring water from an old family recipe. 
Then noticing the recent doubling of gas prices, (adding a little sarcasm) the reference went to the fuel. Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

sold


----------

